
Snow data - ComicUngleich
https://twitter.com/AtUngleich/status/1056818853425176576
======
ComicUngleich
If somebody would ask you, what is the connection between IT and nature, most
of you would probably say 'none'. Well not in the case of Swiss IT start up.
Check the newest the newest comic about them!:-)

